# تحديد مكونات الخلطة الأسفلتية؟؟؟



## M777 (1 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مواصفات الخلطة الأسفلتية توضع فى جدول بعد تجربة التدرج الحبيبى للمناخل
ويتم وضعها على أساس المار من المناخل بالتدرج
السؤال كيف يتم تحديد نسب الخلطة تحديد مكوناتها من 
سن 1 سن 2 رمل و بودرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نسبة الأسفلت يتم إيجاده من تجربة مارشال
أذن كيف يتم تحديد مكونات الخلطة من تجربة التدرج الحبيبى؟؟؟؟
وهل أقطار المكونات ثابتة ؟


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما عن سؤالك ياخي الحبيب بالنسبة للخلطة يجب ان تكون لديك اولاً مواصفات المشروع لكلاً من خلطات الأساس الحبيبي وخلطة الخشنة binder course والخلطة الناعمة wearing course وفي المواصفات ستجد تدرجات المواد لخلطة البسكورس ألاساس الحبيبي من 37.5 حتى الكاولينا اصغر حجم في المواد الداخلة حيث ان المواصفات تعطي لك منحيين منحى النعومة ومنحى الخشونة وانت يجب ان تكون خلطتك تمر بين المنحيين ولكي تحصل علي ذلك ساشرح لك ذلك ان شاء في بحث مصور في تصميم خلطات الأساس الحبيبي وخلطات الأسلفت والنسب لكلا منهما قريبا ان شاء الله سانزلها على المنتدى......اخوك م/ خالد اعجال


----------



## M777 (11 أبريل 2008)

ممكن مثال يوضح الكلام دة من أى مشروع عندك


----------



## أجمد بالريش (25 مايو 2008)

اختبار تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية في المعمل بطريقة مارشال أرجو الرد بسرع وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (21 يناير 2009)

يمكن تحديد التدرج الامثل عن طريق وضع نسب للمواد للحصول على التدرج الامثل عن 
طريق برنامج الاكسل ولك بوضع عمود لنسبة المار لكل تدرج والعمود الاخر يحوي احجام الامناخل بالمليمتر


----------



## ALI..SS (8 فبراير 2009)

اختبار تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية في المعمل بطريقة مارشال أرجو الرد بسرع وشكرا​


----------



## أبويسلم (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم أخواني الأعزاء​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم على الموضوع المفيد والجيد


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (6 يوليو 2009)

كما ذكر سابقا عليك معرفة المواصفة الخاصة بخلطة الطبقة wearing or binder 
وفي المواصفة يوجد حدود وسماحية مثلا +- 2% لكل منخل وبعد تثبيت حدود المواصفة خذ نماذج تحليل منخلي للمواد الداخلة كلا على حدى وبموجب تسلسل المناخل وحجومها المذكوره في المواصفة اي aggregate 1 Aggregate 2 sand , crush sand 
توضع التدرجات مع العادلة على شيت من برنامج الاكسل وتحاول باستخدام نسب الاكسل للوصول الى المعادلة بتغيير نسب الخلط في شيت الاكسل وسوف تصل الى حدود تقترب من 95% من صحتها وسيبقى لك فقط نسبة البيتومين وهنا وبعد التثبيت فبالامكان التاكد من الخلطة باستخدام النسب في المعمل وخلطها اولا بدون البيتومين اي خلطة جافة ومن ثم التاكد من وصول النسب الى حدود المعادلة بعدها يعمل خلطة تجريبية بالبيتومين


----------



## سمير باسم (9 يوليو 2009)

تختلف نسب و احجام الركام المستخدم في الخلطات الأسفلتيه طبقا لنوع الطبقه wearing , binder, base ,sand bitumen وحسب المواصفات المستخدمه والتي يحددها اللأستشاري .... في بداية الامر يتم أختبار صلاحية الركام المستخدم من حيث التأكل والوزن النوعي والأمتصاص والترقق والتبطط ومقاومة الأنجماد و الاختبارات الكيميائيه وبغدها نحاول أن نحدد نسب الأحجام المختلفه من الركام بحيث تكون ضمن الحدود التس تنص عليها المواصفه بل وان تكون تقريبا في وسط الحدود فمثلا غربال رقم 200 اذا كانت حدود المواصفه هي 2 الى 8 وكانت النتيجه التي حصلنا عليها في JMF هي 4 فيجب أن تكون الحدود هي 4+_ 1,5 أي من 2,5 الى 5,5


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 يوليو 2009)

ارجو القاء الضوء على تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية بطريقة السوبر بييف وتوضيح الفرق بينها وبين الطرقالاخرى 
وكذلك استفسر عن الية تقييم واعتماد مصانع الاسفلت


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااا اخي الكرييييم


----------



## khaleedyousef (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اعجال قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اما عن سؤالك ياخي الحبيب بالنسبة للخلطة يجب ان تكون لديك اولاً مواصفات المشروع لكلاً من خلطات الأساس الحبيبي وخلطة الخشنة binder course والخلطة الناعمة wearing course وفي المواصفات ستجد تدرجات المواد لخلطة البسكورس ألاساس الحبيبي من 37.5 حتى الكاولينا اصغر حجم في المواد الداخلة حيث ان المواصفات تعطي لك منحيين منحى النعومة ومنحى الخشونة وانت يجب ان تكون خلطتك تمر بين المنحيين ولكي تحصل علي ذلك ساشرح لك ذلك ان شاء في بحث مصور في تصميم خلطات الأساس الحبيبي وخلطات الأسلفت والنسب لكلا منهما قريبا ان شاء الله سانزلها على المنتدى......اخوك م/ خالد اعجال


 شكرالكم على قبولي معكم


----------



## khaleedyousef (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرالكم إخواني في الملتقى وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## khaleedyousef (14 سبتمبر 2009)

حفظكم الله وزادكم من علمه


----------



## عوض الله عطا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم المهندسين الأعزاء​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة باراك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندسة النجف (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيل على المعلومات


----------



## عوض الله عطا (18 يناير 2010)

طريقة اختبار التدرج الحبيبى للبودرة(filler)


----------



## خالد رجب مراد (6 فبراير 2010)

مواصفات الاسفلت فى منطقة درجة الحرارة 10


----------



## mozart_free2000 (7 أبريل 2010)

ماهو تاثير نقص كمية الاسفلت فى الخلطة الاسفلتية؟؟ ارجو البحث والرد على بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mozart_free2000 (9 أبريل 2010)

كيفية عمل خلطة اسفلتية بدون بودرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mozart_free2000 (10 أبريل 2010)

جهاز مارشارل: تجهز 3 عينات مع الدمك الجيد لهم ثم تسخن فى حمام مائى لمدة 30-40 دقيقة أو فى الفرن لمدة ساعتان , يتم التاثير على العينة من خلال المعدل الثابت لحركة رافعة الحمل حتى الوصول لاقصى حمل ثم يتناقص الحمل حسب القراءة , يسجل القراءة اقصى حمل , يسجل الانسياب المبينة .


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

اختبار تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية في المعمل بطريقة مارشال


----------



## فهد52 (5 يوليو 2010)

ممكن جدول تصميمى لخلاطة الاسفلت


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات ممكن نعرف معلومات عن السوبربيف


----------



## بشر غالب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

